# Plant id?



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like Glechoma hederacea, or Gill-Over-the -Ground. Locally called Creeping Charlie. Nice spring bee plant.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glechoma_hederacea


----------



## MossWater (May 16, 2016)

I have creeping Charlie in my yard and it is very small and low growing compared to this plant. The plant in the photo has leaves as big as my hand and is 6 inches tall... That is a full sized wheat grass head for reference.


----------



## MossWater (May 16, 2016)

More shots


----------



## K Wieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> Looks like Glechoma hederacea, or Gill-Over-the -Ground. Locally called Creeping Charlie. Nice spring bee plant.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glechoma_hederacea


Side question - How do you tell that from henbit and dead nettle?


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

>Gotu kola? 

They Look somewhat similar to my wasabi plants (Eutrema japonicum), but I'm not sure if wasabi can survive the winter in NY. I never had gotu kola, but I googled and yeah, that may be it, but again isn't it too cold in NY?


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

Given the size you mention, it might be garlic mustard, which is an invasive species. But I'd gather more information and research. Maybe contact you're extension service?


----------



## BBees (Jan 24, 2015)

Some Garlic Mustard in my back yard when it started to bloom in April 2014.


----------



## MossWater (May 16, 2016)

Not garlic mustard. We have tons here and it has come and gone. This plant spreads with underground runners. I read somewhere that gotu kola grows larger like this in the shade. Same plant grows in other sunny parts of my yard and does not get much bigger than a couple inches.


----------



## MossWater (May 16, 2016)

Crmauch is right. It's garlic mustard for sure. Crushed some leaves and got the distinct garlic smell. And the roots are like long white carrots\radishes.


----------

